# Lohnt sich diese Youtubeserie um AndroidProgrammierumg zu lernen?



## FrankProduction (1. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

Ich habe auf Youtube eine 200 Teilige Serie zur Android (Java-) Programmierung gefunden. Diese geht ungefähr 20 Stunden!
Was sagt Ihr: 
Sollte man diese Serie in einigen Wochen oder Monaten durcharbeiten und auch lernen ?
Lohnt es sich und kann man dann danach die Grundlagen der AndroidProgrammierung?
Oder doch nicht?


Der Link zur Serie: Android Application Development Tutorials - YouTube

Danke schonmal für eure Meinung und Mithilfe


Nils


----------



## Marcinek (1. Mai 2012)

Ich denke eher nicht.

So ein Film wird ein Buch niemals ersetzten. Man kann nicht zurückblättern was nach lesen, bei 200 Teilen und 20 Stunden wird man sich referenzen aufschreiben müssen.

Klingt nach einer Menge arbeit.

Lerne aus Büchern. Konventionell.


----------



## AquaBall (1. Mai 2012)

Nur so aus Opposition:

Selbstverständlich schon!

Natürlich hat ein Buch andere Ziele als ein Video.

Aber ein Video hat auch große Vorteil.
Es ist fast so, als säße sich jemand mit dir hin, und zeigt dir alles.
Du siehst, wohin geklickt wird, 
du lernst kennen, wie du Eclipse bedienst
du hörst die Erklärungen/Zusammenhänge zum gerade markierten Text, 
...
all das kann ein Buch in seiner seriellen/starren/"wortlosen" Form nicht liefern.
2 Sekunden in einem Video können dir teilweise mehr für die Praxis bringen, als eine halbe Seite Text. 
Im Video werden oft (in günstigen Augenblicken) kleine Erinnerungen eingestreut, die für die Praxis enorm hilfreich sind, ein Buch aber völlig unleserlich machen würden.
...
Auch ist ein Video eine angenehme Auflockerung. Weniger abstrakt als ein Buch. Nicht so trocken. Bringt etwas Abwechslung in die Denkmuster. Bringt dich meist auf neue Ideen, und kann manchmal einen richtigen AHA-Effekt auslösen.

Um ein Buch wirst du wahrscheinlich kaum rumkommen, obwohl das in Zeiten von Internet gar nicht mehr so sicher ist (Siehe Galileo), Aber ein Video kann eine enorme Hilfe sein.

Also: Bild dir deine eigene Meinung, besorg dir ein Buch und nutz die Videos solange es dir was bringt.


----------



## FrankProduction (1. Mai 2012)

Danke, ich werde erstmal die Videos durcharbeiten. Die wichtigsten Befehle und Infos extra Aufschreiben und dazu würde ich mir noch ein Buch anschaffen. Welche würdet Ihr empfehlen?


----------



## schlingel (1. Mai 2012)

> Welche würdet Ihr empfehlen?


Eigene Frage welches in ein anderes Sub-Forum gehört. Dort findest du schon eine Menge Quellen, in diesem Unterform in einem sticky Thread auch. Wenn dir dort vorgeschlagene Bücher besonders gefallen kannst du ja dann Empfehlungen abgeben.

Ich persönlich hab vor allem mit Stackoverflow und der Google Doku gelernt.


----------

